# Grape and Violet FOTD



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 20, 2005)

Heeey ladies! I finished moving in about an hour ago and I'm have a lil house warming party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sorry if my typing is slurred lol. Here's my FOTN

Face: MAC NW30 concealer, MAC Gold Deposit Skinfinish

Lips: MAC Scanty l/s and Cultured lipglass

Eyes: MAC Violet pigment, Grape pigment, White Frost e/s, Black Tied e/s, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara





















... and Baily says hi (he has to go home now though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I'll miss him):


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Aug 20, 2005)

I really like it .. you look like a model in the first picture... it looks WONDERFULLLLL!


----------



## xtina420 (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow that's gorgeous, it really brings out the blue in your eyes


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 21, 2005)

My fricken goodness you look hot!!  You have "model" stamped all over your forehead girl!  My goodness.... HOT!!!  You have such a cute smile.  WOW!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 21, 2005)

this is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!! hot damn Ash i LOVE this look!!! the purples are amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angela (Aug 21, 2005)

purple is your color. beautiful as always !!


----------



## Jude (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm gonna steal this from you!


----------



## Cleopatra (Aug 21, 2005)

SugarAsh that is awesome as always.  You are truly talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I MUST get Grape pigment.  It really brings out your eyes.

I love plum and violet colours.  I hope you don't mind if I steal this look


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 21, 2005)

soo hot as usual


----------



## user4 (Aug 21, 2005)

oh man... i love it. u look great withthe purples!!! and the doggie is so damn cute!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Aug 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DopeSickGirl* 
_I'm gonna steal this from you! _

 
same.
Beautiful Combo!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Aug 21, 2005)

as usual, your looks are freakin hot!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And please steal my looks! I steal alot of FOTD's from here


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 21, 2005)

How do you do it, it seems every look is better than the last.  You are too damn talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Loving your dog too- he's so pretty, and very photogenic


----------



## exodus (Aug 21, 2005)

My God! The eyes, the lips, I want it all! *writes down all the products used for a haul tomorrow*


----------



## user2 (Aug 21, 2005)

God!! Great again! You look awesome in the first pic...really happy after finishing moving right?


----------



## Pei (Aug 21, 2005)

Oooohhh...I love this look!

You're a MU genius!


----------



## Joke (Aug 21, 2005)

Hot hot hot!


----------



## Neophyte (Aug 21, 2005)

Aww, cute doggy!


----------



## breathless (Aug 21, 2005)

oh gorgeous! it really brings out your skin tone! so fresh! i love that eye look! *drools* that looks fantastic!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 21, 2005)

That looks gorgeous!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 21, 2005)

FA-BU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now.. I need the grape PIGGY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Yes I am *very* happy to be moved in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love my new room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss my dog though already


----------



## Tamgirl24 (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh my, I love love love this look on you!!! Purples are so awesome and I especially love the colors you used.  Your eyes are sick girl!!!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 22, 2005)

WOW!!! You are just too cute!! I love the whole look, beautiful!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Aug 22, 2005)

Perfect


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks ladies


----------



## badpenny (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow, those colors look great on you!  You DO totally look like a model!


----------



## flauschi (Aug 23, 2005)

I LOVE EVERY OF YOUR STYLEZ!!!!and i´m waiting all the time for more!!!Your are the best!it´s so nice i can´t believe.

P.S.:i need grape pigment too ;-)


----------



## Lollie (Aug 23, 2005)

*sigh* I really don't have a CLUE of how you do it... You ALWAYS look AMAZING! You are hereby invited to come over to Belgium once and teach me!


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 23, 2005)

wow, i thought i comented on this but i guess i didn't.
i love it! purples look really nice on you! so pretty


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow thank you so much ladies for your comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They made my day! Unfortunately, my printer up here doesn't have a photo card adapter thingy so I won't be able to post another FOTD for a week or so.


----------



## tabgirl (Aug 24, 2005)

You are too die for....love it! Oh and HI Bailey! TOO CUTE!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Aug 24, 2005)

I am jealous!!! You always look pretty


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 24, 2005)

i wish purples looked that good on me!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Aug 24, 2005)

God, you are so pretty, and your makeup is so great!  I want to kiss your doggie.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 24, 2005)

Aw thanks so much ladies! I'm glad you all like Baily


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 26, 2005)

Ash, seriously this has to be one of my favorites that you've done so far...its SOOOOOOO freakin purple!!! I LOVEEEE it...damn another crazy talented one...


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 15, 2006)

love this look. one of my fav's of you


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Your Make~up Is Always Super Gorgeous!


----------



## itsjustme25 (Mar 15, 2006)

Verrrry pretty, purple looks really good on you.


----------



## KJam (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 15, 2006)

such a pretty look, purple's a great color on you


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 15, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## Navessa (Mar 15, 2006)

excellent!
btw, you have a great smile!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 15, 2006)

purples look amazing on you!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 15, 2006)

Baily is sooo adorable!!! <3333


----------



## marykelancey (Mar 15, 2006)

*to Sugarash182*

If you like purples, try mixing one.  I ran across this by mistake.  Take the crimsonaire paintstick and apply dark soul over it.  You can also mix in some violet or bright fushia.  I think you will enjoy playing with the colors.  And why aren't you using zoom lash.  Shame on you


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking back on this... I don't like it anymore lol! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marykelancey* 
_If you like purples, try mixing one.  I ran across this by mistake.  Take the crimsonaire paintstick and apply dark soul over it.  You can also mix in some violet or bright fushia.  I think you will enjoy playing with the colors.  And why aren't you using zoom lash.  Shame on you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much for the tips! I sooo want to try Zoom Lash, it will be my first high end mascara ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I usually stick to drug-store because they dry up on me so fast!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 16, 2006)

OMG that's gorgeous, beautiful smile!  Cute doggie too!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 16, 2006)

You look awesome girl!


----------



## RachieRach (Mar 16, 2006)

I am so excited now!! I'm waiting to get grape pigment in the mail!


----------



## punkin (Mar 16, 2006)

great colors on you!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Mar 16, 2006)

Beautiful!! I love the purples on you, your eyes are so incredible *dies of jealousy*

Your dog is soooo adorable too


----------



## mel0622 (Mar 16, 2006)

wow its so vibrant! very nice!


----------

